
Git Magic - kirubakaran
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/
======
axod
I can't help but think "Does source control matter _that_ much in a startup".

I can see why git may be much better than svn for large groups of developers,
but is git really that much better for small groups? Are people really
spending much time on revision control?

~~~
Locke
I'm about to switch from svn to git, and I'm hoping it'll make a difference.
My webapp has been released a while now and here's how I'm hoping git will
help my release cycle:

I don't like / use svn's branching support. So, after every release I'm
reluctant to start any major development. What if I've pulled the guts out of
my app, and a critical bug is discovered?

Clearly not a problem if I have either a stable branch that I can apply the
bug fix to, or a branch for whatever major feature I'm working on.

It's quite possible that this is my shortcoming and has nothing to do with svn
vs git. But, if switching to git (which seems to have great branching support)
is what it takes for me to adopt a better practice then I'm for it.

Anyway, I think SCM is a major part of _running_ a software startup. It has
too much of an effect on operations not to be important.

~~~
mrtron
I love svn's branching support. I always work in new branches and then merge
them back to trunk. I never have trunk anything but what is 100% working and
deployed, and then branches can be in any shape. This way you aren't afraid to
check in code.

